# Long Hair vs Shorter Hair/Puppy Cut



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

This is new behaviour. Since the weather has gotten cold Belle has started rolling around and rubbing herself all over on the carpet/wood floors frantically right after I have just combed and brushed her. She has never done this before. She then looks like she just stuck her paw in an electric socket. She definitely doesn't like her hair long right now. I'm torn. Since she looks like a mess anyway after she gets done doing her thing, should I just go ahead on the 20th and have her hair cut shorter. I wouldn't want to be encumbered with longer hair if it was uncomfortable so I guess I should cut it shorter. I love the long hair. She is somewhat silky and cottony too. Bottom line, I love long hair but I need to let Belle have it shorter, so I guess I'm just rambling hoping someone will make me feel better about getting it cut short. I will still want length on the ears and tail and definitely a top knot. She will not win the topknow battle!!! Thanks for listening to me. Wish I had a picture of what length. Would 2" on the body look wierd? Right now it is 5 1/2 inches. Does anyone have a picture they think would be cute?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I LOVE Wilson's hair right now. After I adopted him his hair was such a mess I had to have him shaved down. It took just a month for it to grow to about 1.5 inches. I think at 2 inches he will be perfect. It's long enough that he looks like a maltese, but not so long it mats or takes long to brush. 

And trust me, even with 2 inches of hair they roll around and get the static look. Wilson does it after every time I brush him. It takes only 5 minutes to brush him yet he rolls around (huffing, sighing, and grumbling) for 10 minutes after I am done!







I always tell him he is being overly dramatic. 

I love the 1.5-2 inches look, I think it makes them look like puppies. Of course, the long hair is gorgeous, but I just don't think I could care for it properly.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm fighting this dilema, too!







I had Abbey trimmed down to 2 inches last time & swore I wouldn't go that short again because I liked it longer better. Bathing/blowdrying was a snap & she didn't seem to look so messy. I think I would have like it more if my groomer would have left her legs/paws full (almost like a schnauzer cut, but not to that extreme). I definately like her face & tail long, too! You can look at my recent photos I posted under picture post, Abbey is grown out to 3 inches in those.









Good Luck! Post pictures after her groom!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL...I just cut Massimo down the other day....he was a mess too. I don't have a (working) camera right this moment, but I cut him as I usually do in the spring. I'd say it's about an inch and a half, maybe 2 inches. Here's a pic of what he looks like:


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hum, not to scar you or anything but the last time Chester rub his head and body on the floor he had fleas'
You might want to check that before cutting her hair. Mind you it is a lot easier to take care of when the hair is shorter too. A medium cut is good for winter but not to short.. so they can keep warm


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I agree with Chelsey, could something be making her itch? Dry skin from this weather?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> A medium cut is good for winter but not to short.. so they can keep warm[/B]


Oh yeah...didn't think about that. Massimo uses wee pads.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> I agree with Chelsey, could something be making her itch? Dry skin from this weather?[/B]


Yep you have a point there too.

Part her hair and take a good look at skin see if it is dry or if there are any black little spots.
Dry skin then you may want to try some oatmeal shampoo. I acturally put some lavender oil on chesters skin when it gets dry. It works very well for him... 
If you find black spots then could be fea poop then you need to take puppy to the vet for treatment or you can order somestuff on line.

please keep us posted.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

> I'm fighting this dilema, too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous girl! Her coat looks so beautiful in your gallery. Do you groom her yourself? What shampoo/conditioner do you use?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am struggling with this decision now myself. My daughter wants to keep Rex's hair long and I love the look of it, however, I am having to brush him between 2 and 3 times a day, he needs it more. He loves wearing his clothes, which cause him to get mats between brushings. I try not putting clothes on him, but then whatever sweater I have laying around for him to wear outside, he starts trying to put his nose in it or starts carrying his sweater around until I put it on him. Even when Rex was shaved in the summer we kept his head and tail long and since he wears clothes he looked fine I thought. Although I hope he never has to get shaved again, I think I am going to get him shorter after the holidays are over. I may have him get a little beard trim, everytime he gets a drink of water he goes around dripping.



> LOL...I just cut Massimo down the other day....he was a mess too. I don't have a (working) camera right this moment, but I cut him as I usually do in the spring. I'd say it's about an inch and a half, maybe 2 inches. Here's a pic of what he looks like:[/B]


I love his face and head cut. Did you do that yourself? I wonder how Rex would look like that. I wonder if my daughter would go for it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy alway rearranges her hair after I am done. It is like, "mommy I like it this way." She rubs and tumbles around like an acrobat. Gets up gives herself a good shake and then is ready for her "good girl" treat.

Well I like my hair messy like yours mommy. ~Sassy


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks! I like Abby's hair cut but I would leave a little more length on the ears and I like Carrie's also. I am still going round and round about this. Belle's skin is a pretty pink, I see no flakes or signs of dryness.
No fleas. Remember I am the one that totally freaked out when she had 1 almost dead flea on her and then another time she had 2 almost dead fleas. I totally lost it. She gets a daily inspection plus her brushing and combing. She gets groomed on the 20th. We'll see what she comes home looking like. I want it long especially for Christmas but I want her happy and comfy. I'll post the picture after the 20th.
Thanks for the pictures and if you have any others you think I might be happy with please post them. Oh, and I have been using Bless The Beasts but today I tried CC for the first time. I haven't given her a chance to roll around on the floor yet tonight so she looks and smells sooo good.

Oops sorry Massimo. It is your cut I like not your Mom Carrie. Silly me.


----------



## cinders (Dec 7, 2005)

I have been getting grief from my mother of all people about leaving Murphy's hair long enough to have a topknot. She wants it cut like he had it when he was a couple month's old (short and slilghtly spikey). Is there any guidelines on how the boy's are suppose to wear their hair? Or are topknots acceptably for both boys and girls??

As for cutting your puppy's hair, I think it looks adorable long. My groomer recommended that I use static guard on my boy. Spray it in your hands and then rub your hands on her coat and it will get rid of some the static. She did that for the St Bernard's when she used to show them. She just made sure she didn't spray it directly on them.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=130483
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, thanks! Yes, I do it myself. He sits stll for me, so it's pretty easy. I have scrunchies and put his little ears up in one and cut around his face. He looks like a little samurai. LOL The only thing that takes me a while are his legs and feet. He doesn't like them touched (his feet) so when I get close, he lifts his legs up. Cutting his nails takes me FOREVER..lol. I have a picture of what I wanted him to look like, I found it on the internet...but I wanted him to look a little more masculine...








Here are Mimi and CoCo:


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=130543
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting those! They are perfect! I may try and print them out and take them to the groomers when I take Rex. I always was against cutting Rex's top hair, but he doesnt like his top pony anyway and this is a really cute look!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm having the same thoughts about Paris' hair. Her hair is probably about 4-5 inches long. I don't think she really enjoys getting combed twice a day. Here lately when she knows it is time in the morning for her to get pretty she will run out the doggy door and not come back in. She will poke her head in to see if I'm standing there waiting for her. She is so funny with some of the things she does. Anyway, I will be out of town for three days after Christmas and I'm afraid my DH will not be able to take care of her like I do and will come home to a mess. I may go ahead and have the groomer cut her down some next week.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=130543
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that cut, i tired something like that on chesley in the summer more on the face .
In winter time i like her to have a mediium coat to keep her warm.. A long coat is not bad just that if she goes outside it is way to much to clean up for me and she will look horible , jacket or not.. she loves the snow and will roll in it not walk.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=130482
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! No, I don't groom her myself. I have a great groomer! I use Nature's Specialites Plum Silky shampoo & I love it! It's what my groomer uses on her & she sold me some from her shop. It smells wonderful & makes Abbey look so white.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's the photo I was thinking about for Abbey, minus the pink hair!!!







I, also, would like to keep her topknot! I'm just afraid she won't look like a maltese!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella also rolls around after grooming and gets a little staticky. I just let her do her thing and then I put in some Pet Silk Liquid Silk and shes fine. We use oatmeal shampoo too so she doesn't dry out. Personally, I think Malts look great with either long or short hair, they're just too adorable anyway you look at them. Good luck!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

I have kept Dolce's hair short--less than an inch--because she hates being brushed and I felt like I was torturing her every time I did it. I have to say, I was upset when I first saw her with short hair. It took me a while to get used to it, but now she looks cute to me. It's definitely easier, and she's happier.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

It's the 20th - Just wondering if Belle got a new hair do?







Post pictures!!!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, Belle did go to her groomer's. She did not allow enough time to take her hair shorter, so she got her usual bath and clean up and brief trim. My husband was annoyed but I am secretly glad. I want to make sure I have the time to talk with her groomer and be specific about what I do and don't want. I was just reading some other posts and it is scary. Belle has always gone to Leslie who is also associated with her vet but the other groomer has left so they are short handed. I think it may be a blessing in disguise that I didn't have the option of having her hair taken shorter. I'm washing her face more often and she seems to be ok. It may just be an attitude thing that she rolls around and acts crazy when I groom her. I believe it was Sassy's Mom Pat that says Sassy does that too. I had her checked and her skin is fine. Thanks for asking. She is supposed to allow enough time to take Belle shorter on her next appointment in 5/6 weeks.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex went to the groomer all day yesterday! They give him breaks in between to play with "the girls"! The owner has a pink Maltese and 2 pink Poodles. She just lets Rex run in the play area and play. He is so happy at this groomers. He used to be scared when I drop him off and shaking when I pick him up at the old groomers. He is happy and really seems to enjoy hanging around the salon catching up on the latest puppy trends with the girls! Anyway after spending the entire day there he came home with his goodies and ran around some more. I showed the picture that Massimos Mom put up with the 2 girls to the groomer. It will be nice not having to brush him 4 times a day for awhile! She left his beard a little longer. Anyway here is Rex's new do:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Rex looks so cute!







Like a little puppy again!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Rex went to the groomer all day yesterday! They give him breaks in between to play with "the girls"! The owner has a pink Maltese and 2 pink Poodles. She just lets Rex run in the play area and play. He is so happy at this groomers. He used to be scared when I drop him off and shaking when I pick him up at the old groomers. He is happy and really seems to enjoy hanging around the salon catching up on the latest puppy trends with the girls! Anyway after spending the entire day there he came home with his goodies and ran around some more. I showed the picture that Massimos Mom put up with the 2 girls to the groomer. It will be nice not having to brush him 4 times a day for awhile! She left his beard a little longer. Anyway here is Rex's new do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










AWWW!! Rex looks GREAT!!







And I agree, he does look like a puppy again.. I love his little sweater on him. He sure is cute.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Rex looks very cute. I've got time to gather some pictures i.e. Massimo's Mom and Abbey's and I'm sure I'll see a couple of others. I will be sure to have Leslie (Groomer) set aside more than enough time to be careful because I'm very picky about her hair. I know it will grow again. Belle also can stay there all day and they let her go around visiting with the vet's and tech's and front personnel. They all love her. That way it won't be one long time grooming and can be broken up with some fun.


----------

